# Manitoba booked



## Barebowyer (Apr 26, 2017)

Just booked my first waterfowl hunting in Manitoba for October 2017.  I'm just curious, who has been and what did you think?  Thanks for any replies in advance.  Going to hunt the MN duck opener for a couple of days before heading North of there.


----------



## Mr Warren (May 3, 2017)

Where in Manitoba? It's a big province. That being said - back a number of years ago - my brother lived in Winnipeg and did quite a bit of duck hunting in the Delta marsh on Lake Winnipeg and the shooting was great - lots of Mallards and Canvasbacks. All he had was a canoe and a few deeks but he got a lot of ducks.
  This aint much help I know - but maybe it will be a start.
I'm too old and crippled up to go now, but it was always my dream to hunt the Delta Marsh. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (May 3, 2017)

Are you free lancing or getting a guide?


----------



## Barebowyer (May 3, 2017)

I am actually going with a guide on this pass as it's my first time there.  We are going to be hunting in the SW corner of the province (Strathclair) about an hour East of the Saskatchewan border.  The area we are going has lots of opportunities for some divers but their bread and butter ducks are mallards and sprigs so I am told.  Limits of greaters and lessers are the norm I am told.  I was also informed that snows are hit and miss in the fall in that area are normally bonus birds but may be had in great numbers depending on weather, etc.  I am really looking forward to it.  Will be hunting with Kris Wujcik.


----------



## chase870 (May 10, 2017)

Strathclair is a little north of minnadossa. I have hunted in that area since 01. I freelance their and know the area fairly well. I was there last weekend shooting gophers. The duck hunting will depend on several things. First is what crops are planted and what has been cut. Waterfowl wont eat canola or flax. they will eat wheat, barley, oats, peas,. Last fall it was very wet ant the farmers were unable to cut a lot of the crops prior to the duck season. You will kill the local birds that raise in the area, I doubt you will kill any migrators from the North That early in the season. Geese and ducks are the norm in the fields in the morning ducks on potholes in the afternoon. I kill more mallards blue wings spoonies gadwalls than pintails. we kill a few pin tails but not enough to get excited about. If you dig up all my threads here on Canada the pictures are taken aprox 50 miles south of where you are headed


----------



## Barebowyer (May 12, 2017)

Thank you for the reply Chase.  I will do so.  I look forward to the trip and hopefully some decent hunting.  I've already taken pintails in Virginia do it's no big deal if I don't connect on any more this particular trip.  I just hope to have a good hunt.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> Thank you for the reply Chase.  I will do so.  I look forward to the trip and hopefully some decent hunting.  I've already taken pintails in Virginia do it's no big deal if I don't connect on any more this particular trip.  I just hope to have a good hunt.  I appreciate the info.



A lot of them would be mostly brown any ways. Early season Canada isn't necessarily a "trophy collectors" hunt, but boy the quantity sure makes up for it!!!


----------



## chase870 (May 13, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> A lot of them would be mostly brown any ways. Early season Canada isn't necessarily a "trophy collectors" hunt, but boy the quantity sure makes up for it!!!



I'm a numbers guy. These birds were killed in between Basswood and Strathclair


----------



## Uptonongood (May 13, 2017)

I freelance hunted Alberta many times, every trip was different and we never had a bad one.  Be sure to check the firearm laws before crossing the border.  We always brought personal gifts for the landowners who gave us permission to hunt, stuff like boxes of good chocolate, special coffees, good tea.  Ask your guide about it.
It was illegal for landowners to charge fees to hunt waterfowl or to lease their land for hunting, hence the gifts.

What do you plan to do with your birds?


----------



## Barebowyer (May 13, 2017)

Thanks Chase and Upton.  I am all about the numbers as well and that is fine with me.  We plan to bring back all the birds that are allowed, eat a bunch in camp, I have no idea about the others if there's leftovers.  We are meeting a few other fellas that have been going for years so they may have a plan.  What do you all normally do with them?  Any ideas in that area?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2017)

chase870 said:


> I'm a numbers guy. These birds were killed in between Basswood and Strathclair



Love the little geese!


----------



## chase870 (May 14, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> Thanks Chase and Upton.  I am all about the numbers as well and that is fine with me.  We plan to bring back all the birds that are allowed, eat a bunch in camp, I have no idea about the others if there's leftovers.  We are meeting a few other fellas that have been going for years so they may have a plan.  What do you all normally do with them?  Any ideas in that area?



The only way to bring birds out of Canada with out a chance of being jacked up by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife service is to have a wing attached and each bird tagged with species, hunter name, and license number. You may not transport birds for other hunters. It doesn't matter if the regulations say you can they will jack you up over it. I always take a chest freezer as its cheaper than buying ice. Todays airline regulations make it impossible to bring them as baggage.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input.  I was told about having to leave a wing on also and learned that each hunter may take 3X the daily limit on ducks and honkers with and no limit on the snows.  I guess I will see if that is accurate as we are driving up from NW Minnesota.  I appreciate all the info.


----------



## chase870 (May 15, 2017)

check on the limits as they change from time to time. If you are driving go buy a chest freezer and put it in the back of the truck take a 100 foot drop cord as well. Trust me it will be cheaper than ice if you plan on keeping the birds. All hotels in that part of the world have outdoor plug ins for engine block heaters. just keep the freezer plugged in until you head home. Also a word of caution have each hunter in your party keep their birds in a separate bag in the freezer, they frown on group limits


----------



## Water Swat (May 26, 2017)

Just booked my flight into Saskatoon for a September killin.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 26, 2017)

Awesome deal!  Share the wealth and bounty on your return!!!!


----------

